# No more anchor tags?



## DeltaBurnt (May 15, 2010)

It seems like someone disabled the anchor tag BBcode which lets you link to exact spots in posts.

It used to work like this:


```
[anchor]link-name[/anchor]

[link=link-name]This would link to the anchor above[/link]
```

But now the anchor tag shows up like regular text :\


----------



## tj_cool (May 15, 2010)

CODE strange, I can't get the anchor tags working anymore 
 i removed those
 they were causing problems when editing threads







Too bad because I use them a lot for my bigger topics :/


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 15, 2010)

Aww, too bad, I thought of using these in my FAQ but now I guess there will be no need to do that anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But, it's not much of a hassle to just scroll down a bit


----------



## tk_saturn (May 15, 2010)

I have a post with tons of them in http://gbatemp.net/t218103-updated-n00b-gu...up-your-acekard they never caused me any problems with editing the post.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Removing the tag has caused problems when editing it though, if I edit it now they appear as  html.

I'm willing to bet disabling them has caused 10x time problems editing posts than before.

Still no tables either, practically every forum on the planet which uses BBCode has the BBCode tables enabled.


----------



## tj_cool (May 15, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> I have a post with tons of them in http://gbatemp.net/t218103-updated-n00b-gu...up-your-acekard they never caused me any problems with editing the post.
> Never had any problems with it either.
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know any other forum which has them...
(Eventhough it's easy to add them, you just replace < > by [ ] and it should work)


Also quite funny that I can't use HTML in the sections I need the anchor tag


----------



## tk_saturn (May 15, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> tk_saturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[table]

if not someone has posted code to do them http://forums.invisionize.com/index.php?au...rial&id=266

I've edited and saved my post with anchors in over 50 times and never had an issue. I've had tons of issues with the thumb tag causing the entire post to go blank though, but even then all you have to go is press the back button in the browser and you are back to the editing screen with your post intact. I've also had the odd occasion where inbalanced square brace has caused the entire post to go blank, but that's my fault.

Can't Shaun create a quick user group to allow those who have used the anchor tag in their posts/ guides/ faqs to use them? So they can continue to edit those posts which already contain them, with the understanding that if it breaks or deletes their posts, it's tough luck as you were warned. Those that have never used the anchor tag before won't miss them.[/table]


----------



## tj_cool (May 15, 2010)

That seems to be a blog for IPB 3.0, we're running IPB 2.3, so group permissions per BBcode aren't possible.

Also, IPB doesn't have them default, it was just an example.


Either way, as I said I never had problems with the anchor tags and would love to see them back. I wonder if the system un-parses it when posted as HTML


----------



## DeltaBurnt (May 15, 2010)

Aww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I use them in some of my bigger topics too :\

First you make signatures shorter, now you take out anchors?

COSTELLOOOOO!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 16, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> I use them in some of my bigger topics too :\
> 
> First you make signatures shorter, now you take out anchors?
> 
> COSTELLOOOOO!


This.

D:

I had them in my PSP guide...


----------



## tk_saturn (May 20, 2010)

I know i'm griping, but is this change permanant?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 20, 2010)

I don't know, although I checked my guide and it's still anchoring. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Didn't check the unparsed view, but it's probably still the BBCode anchoring.


----------



## tk_saturn (May 20, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I don't know, although I checked my guide and it's still anchoring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dare you to edit it...

If it were me i'd remove the spoiler tags, there isn't much in them and you have you have your anchor tags XD


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 19, 2010)

Anchors breaking posts? Noooo it's the thumb tag which does.

I swapped a couple of img tags for thumb in my acekard guide http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=218103, and it saved fine. The post is fine too, until I go to edit it. Instead of editing the post I see, All I see is: 



Spoiler





```
Translate to: [thumb]http://www.themolehole.eclipse.co.uk/ak2_guide/IMG_3446.JPG[/thumb][thumb]http://www.themolehole.eclipse.co.uk/ak2_guide/IMG_3462.JPG[/thumb][thumb]http://www.themolehole.eclipse.co.uk/ak2_guide/IMG_3464.JPG[/thumb][thumb]http://www.themolehole.eclipse.co.uk/ak2_guide/IMG_3477.JPG[/thumb][thumb]http://www.themolehole.eclipse.co.uk/ak2_guide/IMG_3484.JPG[/thumb][thumb]http://www.themolehole.eclipse.co.uk/ak2_guide/IMG_3487.JPG[/thumb][thumb]http://www.themolehole.eclipse.co.uk/ak2_guide/IMG_3457.JPG[/thumb][thumb]http://www.themolehole.eclipse.co.uk/ak2_guide/IMG_3458.JPG[/thumb][thumb]http://www.themolehole.eclipse.co.uk/ak2_guide/IMG_3461.JPG[/thumb]
```



Try quoting my post in the guide, and you'll see what I mean.

Bugger. Have a saved copy though, so no biggie. Not the first time the thumb tag has done it either, seems to happen often.


----------

